# awesome co-hab feeding video



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.zipped.org/index2.php?&file...ip=0&show=1

check it out...besides the fact that the tank is awesome, the shoal is awesome, and the feeding is awesome, can anybody tell me what that small school of fish hanging on the top of the tank is?


----------



## jobeak (Jun 3, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> , can anybody tell me what that small school of fish hanging on the top of the tank is?


Thats an awesome vid. The shoal of small fish look like Zebra Danio's to me. I could be wrong though. That Convict won't last in that tank either.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

How big do you think that is...100g??

Nice looking tank nonetheless...at least he has a seperate tank for his feeders =D


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Great tank and vid have no clue what those fish are.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This video has nothing to do with Piranha Ecosystems and Species Mixing.

Moved.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

uhhhh I posted it to see what that small school of fish up top was, not to show you guys a feeding.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> uhhhh I posted it to see what that small school of fish up top was, not to show you guys a feeding.


Giant danios i assume

That dempsey has done well to survive in that tank!!!!!!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

hastatus said:


> This video has nothing to do with Piranha Ecosystems and Species Mixing.
> 
> Moved.


My ass it does.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pottsburg Posted Yesterday, 01:37 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Oct 9 2006, 02:25 AM)
> 
> This video has nothing to do with Piranha Ecosystems and Species Mixing.
> ...


IF that is what you are thinking with, then no wonder you can't figured it out. Go read the forum and what its for. Its not for gold fish eating videos or for identification of non-piranhas.


> check it out...besides the fact that the tank is awesome, the shoal is awesome, and the *feeding is awesome*, can anybody tell me what that *small school of fish hanging * on the top of the tank is


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I found that video somewhere and I wanted to know what the small school of fish up top was. I'm not thinking with by butt, I'm using my head- I'd like to know what those fish were that were living with that shoal, so I posted the video for you guys to identify them. How am I wrong here? Just beacuse you are a mod doesn't make you a mind reading genius.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool Video.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pottsburg Posted Today, 08:23 AM
> I found that video somewhere and I wanted to know what the small school of fish up top was. I'm not thinking with by butt, I'm using my head- I'd like to know what those fish were that were living with that shoal, so I posted the video for you guys to identify them. *How am I wrong here?* Just beacuse you are a mod doesn't make you a mind reading genius.


Because genius, those are *non-piranha*. You want those ID'd put your question in the proper forum for Non-Piranha ID's. I don't see why you can't understand that and are arguing the point. I'm also more than _just a mod_, I'm a member of Staff here. In the future, think before you post.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

All the questions in here are about what other types of fish you can cohab with. I just did it with a video instead of a picture to help ID the cohabbing fish.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

holy sh*t,

stop bikering

the guy wanted his fish id'd who cares.







plus there is a mixed schoal in there so it doesn qualify in this catagory.

its a fish loving site, who cares about what the post is about. appreciate the post, and the time the member spent to share it with us.

Jesus.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

YPu guys are retarded for arguing about somthing like that if you don't like the post then don't f*cking respond! I liked the video looked great I think those fish near the serface might be clouds. I have had 20 in with my reds for almost a year now and they don't seem to even be interested in them.


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

They look like Giant danios. Move exactly like them and those guys like to stick to the top of the tank (no choice with that many P's) I just put in 6 Giant danios with my Gold Diamond Rhom. He hasn't even bothered with them since they are so freaking fast. Add some real nice movement to the tank and they eat like crazy.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> http://www.zipped.org/index2.php?&file...ip=0&show=1
> 
> check it out...besides the fact that the tank is awesome, the shoal is awesome, and the feeding is awesome, can anybody tell me what that small school of fish hanging on the top of the tank is?


astralian rainbow fish (axle fish)


----------

